# Gibt es einen Laptop-Hardwareshop?



## MrChT (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo Forumsbesucher 

Nachdem mein Laptop so langsam aber sicher in die Jahre kommt, habe ich mich schon mal auf die Suche nach einem neuen begeben und mich mit ein paar Fachleuten unterhalten.
Mein Ergebnis ist ernüchternd:
Dell= teuer, die Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten sind stark zurück gegangen
Acer= wurde mir abgeraten -> Qualität --
Asus= irgendwie kann ich mich mit der Marke nicht recht anfreunden, außerdem wurde mir auch abgeraten
Samsung= von einer Seite wurde mir abgeraten, von anderer Seite werden die hoch gelobt
HP= fand ich eigentlich immer recht gut und günstig allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das reicht

So nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:
Gibt es einen Shop, in dem man Hardware für Laptops kaufen kann, ähnlich wie z.B. Hardwareversand?
Ich weiß durchaus, dass ein Laptop zu bauen nicht mit einem Tower vergleichbar ist, aber trotzdem würde ich mich gerne mal damit befassen.

Freundlichste Grüße


----------



## onslaught (11. Januar 2012)

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks

Schau mal hier


----------



## eVoX (11. Januar 2012)

So so, und wenn ich dir jetzt von den restlichen Herstellern abrate, was machst du nun?! 

Jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen, mal hat man glück, mal hat man pech. Alle Notebooks, in jeder Preisklasse haben Design- und Qualitätsprobleme, da würde ich nicht pauschal sagen, dass ein bestimmter Hersteller schlecht ist.

Bei uns in der Familie sind drei Acer Notebooks vorhanden, im Alter von 3 Monaten bis über ein Jahr, bisher keine Probleme, sauber und solide verbaut.


----------



## Rizoma (11. Januar 2012)

Es gibt auch keine Notebook Parts Shops wie man es von normalen PC Shops gewohnt ist, das einzige was man an einem Notebook realtiv einfach ändern kann wäre RAM,CPU,Festplatte,Akku, und Grafikkarte(nur wenn MXM unterstützt wird). Bis auf die Grafikkarte sollte man alles relativ einfach im I-net finden bei den Grafikkarten kenne ich nur ein Händler der relativ aktuelle anbietet MXM Upgrade Home Page

Die Mainboards sind meist extremst an das Gehäuse angepasst und Passen daher meist nicht in andere Gehäuse

die wesentlich einfachere Möglichkeit ist sich nun gutes Grundgerüst zu kaufen und wenn es irgend wann mal nicht mehr reicht ein Upgrade einzelner Komponenten zu machen!


----------



## Gamefruit93 (11. Januar 2012)

Ansonsten vielleicht auch mal auf Geizhals gucken, dort gibts auch Preisvergleiche für Laptops.

http://geizhals.at

Oben bei der Fahne dann noch auf Deutschland klicken.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

Bei jedem Hersteller wirst Du Leute finden, die abraten - vlt sogar bei Apple... denn WENN mal was dran ist am Notebook und man dann kein teures Businessnotebook hat, sind im Grunde alle Firmen relativ schlecht in der Reparaturabwicklung, jedenfalls schlecht aus Sicht des Kunden. Und selbst zB bei Sony usw. hört man auch immer mal von Leuten, bei denen der Fehler nicht behoben wurde.

Daher würde ich nicht zu sehr darauf achten, von welchem Hersteller das Notebook nun ist. Die sind im Grunde auch alle ähnlich gut/schlecht verarbeitet, wenn sie zu einem ähnlichen Preis die ähnliche Leistung bieten. Und wer vorher ein sehr gutes Modell gewohnt war, wird sowieso jedes für zB "nur" 700€ "klapprig" finden...  

Wieviel willst Du denn überhaupt ausgeben?


----------



## Alex555 (11. Januar 2012)

ASUS Notebooks sind qualitativ mit die besten auf dem Markt, nur der Support soll nicht immer tadellos sein. 
Ich würde dir aber selbst zu ASUS raten, die NBs von denen sind die kühlsten/leisesten und Qualität auch top. 
Früher konnte man Notebook barebones kaufen, bei den GPU, Bildschirm, Gehäuse und Mainboard bereits installiert war. 
Du musstest dann CPu, Ram, HDD usw. noch selbst einsetzen. Glaub aber nicht mehr, dass es das noch gibt. 
Zu Dell muss man sagen, dass du bei den meisten Notebooks vor ort support hast, der kostet. Dafür hast du im Servicefall auch keine Wartezeit. 
Gäbe noch MSI, wenn du in Richtung Gaming willst, und Lenovo wenn du in Richtung Business oder so willst.
Die bereits verlinkten MySn Notebooks sind top, hab von denen nur positives gehört


----------



## mySN.de (11. Januar 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Früher konnte man Notebook barebones kaufen, bei den GPU, Bildschirm, Gehäuse und Mainboard bereits installiert war.
> Du musstest dann CPu, Ram, HDD usw. noch selbst einsetzen.



Hallo!

Also man kann heute auch noch Barebones (gewerblich als Wiederverkäufer) erwerben.
Wenn du Einzelkomponenten kaufen willst (so liest sich die Anfrage), ist der übliche geizhals / ebay - Weg sicherlich kein Problem.
Die Diskussion ob sich das lohnt hatten wir neulich hier PCGH Board.
Wenn du ggf. schon HDD / RAM hast, kann der meist exkludiert werden.


----------



## stadler5 (11. Januar 2012)

also der beste Shop ist aus meiner Sicht eigentlich Hawkforce


----------



## hysterix (11. Januar 2012)

Das kann man so nicht sagen, mit dem G73 JW und JH haben sie ganz schönen Bockmist gebaut.



Alex555 schrieb:


> ASUS Notebooks sind qualitativ mit die besten auf dem Markt, nur der Support soll nicht immer tadellos sein.
> Ich würde dir aber selbst zu ASUS raten, die NBs von denen sind die kühlsten/leisesten und Qualität auch top.
> Früher konnte man Notebook barebones kaufen, bei den GPU, Bildschirm, Gehäuse und Mainboard bereits installiert war.
> Du musstest dann CPu, Ram, HDD usw. noch selbst einsetzen. Glaub aber nicht mehr, dass es das noch gibt.
> ...


----------



## MrChT (11. Januar 2012)

Oh wow, das ging ja ziemlich schnell. Danke schon mal dafür.

Wie man bereits an den Beiträgen sieht gibts sowohl solche, als auch solche Meinungen über alle möglichen Produkte.
Ich hatte bewusst nur ein paar allgemeine Beispiele genannt, um meinen "Gewissenskonflikt" auszudrücken.

Zu der Frage was ich ausgeben möchte, kann ich noch nichts sagen, weil ich noch nicht sagen kann, wann ich mir ein neues Laptop kaufe.
Wichtig war mir erstmal, zu wissen, ob ich die Möglichkeit habe, mir ein Laptop zu "bauen".
Dazu werde ich mich wohl mal mit dem Thema Barebones befassen.

Das Thema Aufrüsten hatte ich mir überlegt, allerdings hab ich hier wieder das Problem, dass ich gar nicht an einen passenden neuen Prozessor komme(zum Beispiel). Außerdem habe ich das Problem, dass das Angebot an passender Hardware stark zurück geht und dafür die Preise gut steigen.

Freundlichste Grüße


----------

